# Seasons Pass vs Series Link



## davidthornton (Feb 17, 2002)

I've looked for this answer, in relation to the VM TiVo, but cannot find it. Why does the box use the "series link" and not the "season pass" terminology (like the TiVo S1)? Also are there any technical diferences between the two concepts?


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Think its the same, just made more 'english' instead of the American term?


----------



## davidthornton (Feb 17, 2002)

jonphil said:


> Think its the same, just made more 'english' instead of the American term?


I wondered. However the change of terminology has started to make me question whether VM TiVo Series Link's only apply to a current series, and therefore cannot transcend to a future series, or if, like with the TiVo S1 Season Pass, once one is created it remains and functions indefinitely? Isn't it the case that Sky's series link's only remain whilst the current series of something is running? There isn't any option to manage Sky's series links and when a new series of something starts up, perhaps a year later, a Sky series link will not automatically reappear?

Clarification would be great, given the change of terminology, because it potentially blurs the lines between what TiVo S1 offered (Season Pass) and what Sky offered (Series Link).


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Clarification is not needed. It's a Tivo therefore it will work in the same way.


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

Think its just a way to tailor it for the UK market ... "series link" is probably a much more familiar term than "season pass" given the size of sky+ vs TiVo-S1 ownership - thus it makes sense to use a term that is possibly familiar (you quite often here people on TV/radio making comments about a program and that they have a series link for it on their sky+) so there's no need to explain its basic functionality - of course then there's the ability to explain that a TiVo series link does more than a sky+ one.


----------



## Steve5424 (Feb 2, 2011)

davidthornton said:


> I wondered. However the change of terminology has started to make me question whether VM TiVo Series Link's only apply to a current series, and therefore cannot transcend to a future series, or if, like with the TiVo S1 Season Pass, once one is created it remains and functions indefinitely? Isn't it the case that Sky's series link's only remain whilst the current series of something is running? There isn't any option to manage Sky's series links and when a new series of something starts up, perhaps a year later, a Sky series link will not automatically reappear?
> 
> Clarification would be great, given the change of terminology, because it potentially blurs the lines between what TiVo S1 offered (Season Pass) and what Sky offered (Series Link).


It seems to carry on. I had a series link for the last series of Gadget Show and without me changing anything it automatically recorded this weeks new episode


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

^ You had a Tivo before Christmas?


----------

